
Juan Williams' firing reveals a clash of cultures - georgecmu
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2010/10/22/EDAE1G0LUT.DTL
======
orangecat
_After yelling about censorship, NPR's critics now want to censor the news
network by yanking a small amount of federal funding_

They keep using that word. I do not think it means what they think it means.

